
Hugo Chavez’s economic miracle (2013) - apsec112
http://www.salon.com/2013/03/06/hugo_chavezs_economic_miracle/
======
loukrazy
The old resource curse. Oil drives out investment in anything else, and when
oil drops you are fubar

~~~
xlm1717
Better title would have been, Oil's Economic Miracle. A follow-up written
today would then be titled, Miracle to Curse: How The Oil Crash Crashed
Venezuela.

------
fiatjaf
I really would like to hear what would these people say now.

I bet in: "When the facts change, I change my mind. Don't you, sir?"

~~~
andrenth
Or they'll say what's happening in Venezuela is due to some American scheme to
take down their government (like some have ridiculously claimed about Brazil).

The life of Latin American wannabe dictators is so easy. When things go wrong,
just blame the imperialists.

~~~
meira
Did you saw that weird thing, saying that CIA was responsible for Mandela's
arrest? These people' creativity has no end....

